# G6 filters for large discus aquarium



## apz (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the Fluval G6 new filter. Will be setting up a large aquarium this summer (200 plus) and my LFS is recommending I go with two G6 filters. I know they are pricey but they tell me the ease of use and filtration is exceptional. The aquarium will be a large discus tank with plants. Thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 210 discus tank myself

I use a eheim pro 3 2080(outfilters the fluvals per dollar) and a aquapro(sealife systems) AP300 wet/dry filter. The two combined G6's will filter the same as one Pro 3.

I am able to keep my Ph at 6.4 in the tank with Co2, never fluctuates at all.

I would really read up on eheim vs fluval filters, nearly every discus owner passes on the fluvals and use eheims.
Eheim is more money but in the long run its alot cheaper and filters alot better.
I did the research for months when I was building the stand and filter room and with a limited budget to work with I still made sure I wasnt a fluval user.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, 2-G6s. Aren't they about the same price as a 2080? If not more? I like the idea of the G6, but the filter cartridges seem awful damn small to be doing what they claim it will.

Yeah, I just checked. G6 is about $530, but only filters about half the amount of water. Not only that, the different cartridges are $20-40 a pop. 

You can get a complete 2080 for about the same price...just a little cheaper. Cost to run though with replacement filters is nowhere near what you end up paying with the G6. Not sure how long the cartridges last in a G6.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah the pad pack for 25 bucks lasts me a good 3 months for the eheim.

Id go with an eheim pro 3 2080 over a G6 any day, and the best part is the Pro 3 has two inlets for much improved water circulation in the tank. 
My 2080 blows my substrate around over 24" away from it with just the spray bar, and its running thru a big blue filter before it returns to the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

BigBlueFilter???


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

10“ Big Blue (Clear) Reverse osmosis canister with 1” Ports - English

I use a combo of micron filters, both spun/weave and pleated.
Pleated are 1 micron, I have a dual stage 75/25 and a 5 micron on there, the 75/25 and 5 are on the mag drives though, the eheim pushes the 1 micron.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop trying to make me buy stuff!!*whip*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha.Yeah.The big blue cleaqr filter looks spiffy.

On subject,I would go for the eheim pro instead if its about the same and filters more.Always best to be over filtered than under.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

HAHAHAHA, I tend to do that when I "part out" the filter system components to the masses. Im not done yet either, wait till you see what I do next.

Eheim>all


----------

